# Problemas al conectar mi dvd pioner a un disco duro externo



## tripode0_0 (Nov 22, 2007)

tengo un dvd pionner con entrada usb(una sola). y me compré un disco duro externo IOM.33860 PORTHARDDRIVE de 250 GB. El disco duro trae un cable que por un lado se conesca al disco duro y por el otro se conecta al ordenador o dvd. por la parte del ordenador trae dos cabezas usb, una debe de ser para información y otra para corriente, y con el ordenador funciona muy bien. Pero el dvd solo tiene una entrada de usb y no me lo lee. si le conecto un lapiz de memoria si me lo lee. que tengo que cambiar el cable y conseguir uno que lleve la corriente y la información por la misma conexion? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola.

Tu DVD debe tener un disco de instalación con los drivers (controladores) para la computadora.

Mira el manual del DVD, debe indicarte como conectar el DVD a la computadora.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 24, 2007)

Creo entender que tu dvd tiene entrada usb, y querias reproducir archivos de tu disco duro.
En principio no es posible, ya que las entradas usb leen memorias flash.

El disco duro no es memoria flash, así que no te va a reproducir nada.

Tambien pasa en la mayoria de lectores usb de sobremesa, que no tienen suficiente velocidad de transferencia como para reproducir películas, a través de un usb flash, y al faltar transferencia, la imagen se entrecorta.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigosoria (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola   Tengo Dos Disco un Adata y un Samsung de 500gb y 320gb tube El Mismo Problema con un dvd lg soportaba muy pocas carpetas de musica compre un dvd de marca barata ekt y me soporta unos 60gb en mp3 claro particionando el disco en 4 partes con easeus partition en fat 32 como sabras los discos son 3.0 las usb son 2.0 asi que tu disco  necesita mas energia te recomiedo que te compres un cable usb con 3 entradas machos y un cople hembra para que lo puedas unir al cable del disco hay una punta que tiene dos entradas una va al dvd y la otra ala enegia que puede ser al cargador de un ipod no pasa nada no se te va a quemar yo  tambien tube miedo pero ati te interesa ver peliculas en dvd mira mi primo tiene un dvd bluray samsung y los eprovado con musica y peliculas los lee muy bien la diferencia es que esos dvd leen casi cualquier formato de peliculas y en esos dvds no es necesario dar les mas energia alos discos duros espero te sirva


----------

